# San Miguel también tiene lo suyo



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Siguiendo con la serie de distritos "clase media" les pongo ahora unas fotos de un distrito que en estos últimos años se ha ido modernizando. No pongo fotos de la avenida de la marina porque me parece fea.


Esta es la zona que va de la Av. la marina hacia el mar

















Al borde del acantilado

















































A lo largo de agunas avenidas han puesto este tipo de paneles y se evita así una imagen pobre y que personas escriban en las paredes

















Acercándonos a la Av. la marina

















Caótica...


























Cruzando la marina

























Parque de las Leyendas









Colegio Claretiano de Lima


















Al igual que Pueblo Libre, San miguel tiene varios parques en muchas zonas

















Se nos acabó el día y también el recorrido


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere el thread. El problema de San Miguel no son sus areas verdes, las cuales lucen muy bien, inclusive en la misma avenida La Marina. El problema es la contaminación visual en varias zonas. La avenida La Marina necesita semáforos nuevos, nuevo asfaltado y nuevas veredas...pero es un distrito con mucho potencial.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusto mucho el recorrido y bueno la parte de la av. La marina se ve muy caotica aparte de que el ruido es insoportable en horas puntas, La ultima foto es a las afueras de la U. catolica o estoy equivocado?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

libidito said:


> Me gusto mucho el recorrido y bueno la parte de la av. La marina se ve muy caotica aparte de que el ruido es insoportable en horas puntas, *La ultima foto es a las afueras de la U. catolica o estoy equivocado?*


Así es, al lado del parque de las leyendas


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ve bien San Miguel, algo descuidado pero se puede mejorar.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

fijense la competencia de supermercados en esa area de san miguel


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En serio hay bastantes areas verdes en esa zona...aunque son opacadas por los enormes letreros y luminosos casinos...


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

la marina por el lado de plaza san miguel es bien desordenada debido a que no hay semaforos peatonales, creo que se necesitan ese tipo de semaforos en esa area ya que hay muchos peatones la gente tiene que hacer malabares para cruzar la pista, otra cosa que hace el desorden es la falta de semaforos con flechas para doblar a la izquierda, si estas en tu auto hay que ser muy abilidoso para doblar a la izquierda


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Así es, al lado del parque de las leyendas


Noooooooooooooooooo¡¡¡¡¡ yo keria ir al parque de las leyendas y estaba tan cerca pues reconoci la calle por que por ahi estuve el miercoles y no me di cuenta....me mato....


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau!!! bonitas fotos!! Gracias Juan1912 !! oe si esa zonita de San Miguel ha combiado un monton en especial cerca al parque de las leyendas :banana: Wau q bien y ademas es d verdad increible lo comercial que se ha vuelto la zona


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesantisimo thread Juan_1912, estudio en la PUCP, todos los dias paso por San Miguel y nunca le he prestado atencion, un jalon de orejas a mi, que para colmo estudio arquitectura XD.

PD: Lo que si puedo decir es que a cada uno de esos casinos los dinamitaria.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo! Me gusta San Miguel porque es como para entretenerse ya que alla esta la Plaza San Miguel, Marina Park, y tranquilidad. (Aunquesea para mi que soy del llauca.)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Interesantisimo thread Juan_1912, estudio en la PUCP.


Juan tambien.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Parque de las Leyendas









gratos recuerdos cuando fui al parque de las leyendas, jeje pero no sabia que quedara en San Miguel


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buen thread, un buen recorrido por este distrito tan pujante. Creo su gran problema es el desorden en el que ha crecido y la falta de iniciativa para mejora la contaminación visual, pero en fin, dudo que hagan algo, porque entra gran cantidad de dinero a las arcas municipales gracias a esa publicidad, a los casinos, etc. etc. Ojalá el nuevo alcalde mejore más el distrito.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Interesantisimo thread Juan_1912, estudio en la PUCP, todos los dias paso por San Miguel y nunca le he prestado atencion, un jalon de orejas a mi, que para colmo estudio arquitectura XD.
> 
> PD: Lo que si puedo decir es que a cada uno de esos casinos los dinamitaria.


Ah mira tú, yo también estoy ahi pero soy de audiovisuales. San miguel es un o de los distritos que más conozco, ahi he pasado buena parte de mi vida y eso qe siempre he vivido en el callao. ahi estudie primaria y secundaria (Colegio Claretiano) y ahora sigo en el distrito estudiando en la PUCP


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mostro el thread!!! San Miguel es muy movido y siempre lo visito... además me encantan las fotos donde el reflejo del sol da un marco misterioso.

Excelentes las fotos !!!!


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

En una corta estadia en el aeropuerto jorge chávez. adquiri mi unico ejemplar del diario EL COMERCIO! (viva).. y en una parte del diario aparecia una noticia sobre la remodelacion urbana de la costanera de san miguel (todo esto en 2004) y no se veia muy bien por las fotos por que algun tipo de faenas estaban recien empezando.

el distrito se ve excelente!. gracias por el recorrido.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

rebuenooooooooooooo


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

esta chevere San Miguel juan1912


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

San Miguel,tiene buenos huecos, Pando y Las Leyendas me parecen chéveres !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow.. nunca había visto fotos de esa parte el malecon ni conocia jajaja se ve aceptable.. por lo demas.. no me gustaría vivir en san miguel mucha humedad..y algo de desorden.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Muy bonito thread...*

Es impresionante como el distrito de San Miguel se terminó de urbanizar en los últimos 30 años... hasta 1980 aproximadamente,era común ver extensos sembríos que bordeaban la avenida La Marina ó lotes baldíos... 
Personalmente,me gusta mucho el San Miguel antiguo,del Malecón Bertolotto y calles aledañas....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La última foto de San miguel


----------

